# Figure this out and let me know



## dundreamin (Jul 17, 2011)

I am irish passport holder married to a kiwi, kids and wife have dual passports.My kids are 12,14.They moved back 1 year.Now here starts the problem.I work in the Oil and gas industry all around the world.often 28days on 28days off.I have done it for years my kids and missus are used to lifestyle.

Now the problem is that I want to see family when i get off the rigs ,but ,i have realized that i will be a overstayer because after a few years I will have spent 6months in Nz every year.Now if i apply for a family visa ,I can only do 18months in 3 years and then cannot return for another year.my family lives 4 hours away from any industry that would give me job and then its only 9-5.which i don`t want.

Now I don`t want a work visa or a resident visa or the family visa the way it is strutured.All i want is to see my kids as i have always done.




what would you do?


----------

